# Congress webcast - results and entry info?



## Flying minis (Aug 8, 2012)

During the AMHR Nationals webcast, there is also a site where you can click to see entries / results, etc. Is this available for the Congress webcast? If so, does anyone have the link?


----------



## Sandee (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.horseshowsonline.com/ShowDetails.aspx?ShowGUID=a16a7178-cbec-48a3-a0ab-6e4e2741c018


----------

